# South London Book Group



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2015)

So, following the book group being lazarused last night, this is the new thread for the further continuation of urban cheese and wine book group during 2015. 

The previous book was The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde, which actually managed to hold the topic of conversation for most of the evening I'd say.  

The next one for February is 99% Darkness by Jacob Stringer, who as many of you know is a past book group member! Available from amazon (perhaps ironically due to the book's subject  but the author is well aware of this) or more directly. Pay as much as you feel you want to for the kindle version on that second site.

The next date was chosen as Thursday 26th February.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2015)

editor, can this please replace the old sticky book group thread?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

That looks like a fantastic choice of book and modestly priced; when i have finished with the excellent David Graeber books this will compliment nicely.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 19, 2015)

So this is a week away now. Does anyone fancy hosting?


----------



## zora (Feb 21, 2015)

^^^ I was wondering the same. Also made me wonder (because I'd forgotten about this new thread and was idly waiting for possibly updates and an alert from the old one) if everyone is aware of this thread?
Ms T Manter sleaterkinney friendofdorothy Biddlybee han
Spark


----------



## Manter (Feb 21, 2015)

I can't host atm as I have no running water downstairs and no bathroom doors....!


----------



## Manter (Feb 21, 2015)

What was the book?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 21, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> So, following the book group being lazarused last night, this is the new thread for the further continuation of urban cheese and wine book group during 2015.
> 
> The previous book was The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde, which actually managed to hold the topic of conversation for most of the evening I'd say.
> 
> ...


  I haven't even got around to buying the book yet. Hopeless - sorry.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2015)

Manter said:


> What was the book?


99% Darkness by Jacob Stringer (who some of us know). Available from amazon  or more directly. According to at least one book grouper the postage of the second link takes a while. On that second link  there is a kindle "pay what you want" deal, which is something that you, friendofdorothy and anyone else who hasn't yet got it might be interested in if we are going ahead next week.

I know that last year it didn't really happen very much (at all?) due to missed months and general lack of inertia, but if everyone is unprepared, is it worth just meeting next month? Or shall we go ahead anyway?


----------



## zora (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm reading.  I'm still up for meeting on Thurs if we achieve critical mass, although could only be there from 9pm. Let's see if anyone else checks in in the next couple of days. 

eme Greebo (didn't tag you initially cos I could see from your likes that you'd already found this thread)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2015)

I might do a first and tag this btw. Regarding meeting I can leave the house around 7:30 so I assume I'd be up for meeting from 8pm.


----------



## zenie (Feb 21, 2015)

I work thursday evenings but off in March so would like to come to that one


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 21, 2015)

I got the book today, I'm also up for hosting.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2015)

I can get there, haven't even started on the book yet but, seeing as I've got a lot more time this week, should be able to get quite a way through it by Thursday evening.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2015)

We have fallen out of always meeting on Thursdays zenie, so work might not normally be an issue for you  If you definitely have Thursdays off next month though we'll try and stick to a Thursday so you can come, and then you can have a proper say in when we next meet.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 21, 2015)

I say let's go for it. I can't get ther until about 8.30 though.


----------



## eme (Feb 21, 2015)

Can get there for 8.30 too


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2015)

zora said:


> ^^^ I was wondering the same. Also made me wonder (because I'd forgotten about this new thread and was idly waiting for possibly updates and an alert from the old one) if everyone is aware of this thread?
> Ms T Manter sleaterkinney friendofdorothy Biddlybee han
> Spark


Thanks for tagging zora, don't think I've much chance of finishing a book in a month, let alone finding a babysitter 

(maybe in a few years time)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 21, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Thanks for tagging zora, don't think I've much chance of finishing a book in a month, let alone finding a babysitter
> 
> (maybe in a few years time)


Keep an eye on the thread. If there's a book that you've read or think you could manage to read, there's always the option of hosting if you feel able. We did that last month so both Crispy and I could attend. 

(and obviously ignore if the idea of a load of book groupers trashing your place feels abhorrent!! )


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 21, 2015)

Not abhorrent, but I live in a tiny flat, the girl wouldn't be upstairs away from loads of noise because there isn't an upstairs


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2015)

eme said:


> Can get there for 8.30 too


That's still doable as I don't think we've ever spent the entire evenng discussing just one book.


----------



## zora (Feb 21, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Thanks for tagging zora, don't think I've much chance of finishing a book in a month, let alone finding a babysitter
> 
> (maybe in a few years time)



Thought as much, my lovely, but wanted you to be in the loop as valued member and archivist of bookgroups past. Hopefully we'll still be going when and if you want to re-join, or come along as a one off. X


----------



## Greebo (Feb 21, 2015)

zora said:


> Thought as much, my lovely, but wanted you to be in the loop as valued member and archivist of bookgroups past. Hopefully we'll still be going when and if you want to re-join, or come along as a one off. X


You could also do what happened for a while with the scifi bookgroup - read along when you can and then post what you thought about it on the thread.


----------



## zora (Feb 25, 2015)

I am enjoying this - looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2015)

zora said:


> I am enjoying this - looking forward to tomorrow.


The book was a quicker read than I expected.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 25, 2015)

Drop me a pm if you haven't got my address, or else see you tomorrow night!.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> The book was a quicker read than I expected.


Yeah, me too. I thought I was going to struggle a bit to understand all the politics but didn't find that.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 26, 2015)

I have two bottles of red wine coming in the delivered shop, so it would be rude not to bring one


----------



## Ms T (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't finished it but am more than halfway through.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, 99% darkness certainly caused a very lively evening of discussion. 

Next book: Stoner by John Williams.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 27, 2015)

Did we say the 25th as the date?


----------



## eme (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep. Thanks for hosting; was good to see everyone and had a fun eve and also want to now read *all* the books (maybe not rabbit takes a nap though!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 27, 2015)

Rabbit takes a nap has a great build up and plot twist, let me tell you 

Thanks for hosting sleaterkinney and lovely seeing all those there 

As requested, here are the books we could have had. I'll put them in a spoiler tab so there's no confusion. And just so it's not lost at the bottom of the last page, as Greebo says the new book is

*Stoner 
by John Williams. 
*​


Spoiler: Other book suggestions



The Secret History by Donna Tartt
Classical cliques

Catch 22 by Joseph Heller
Bureaucracy in a world gone mad. Also you may prefer it when you're older.

Year of Magical Thinking by Joan Didion
Honest portrayal of personal mourning.

Song of Archillies by Madeline Miller
Modern retelling of the Iliad

The Crux by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
Feminist opposite to Jekyll and Hyde (yeah I can't quite remember what this was meant to mean)


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 13, 2015)

Bookclub ? When's the next one please ?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Bookclub ? When's the next one please ?


25th of this month - next Wednesday?  Anyway, it's that date.  

If you have work or anything the next day, don't worry, we try to vote on the next book before it gets too late for anyone.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 15, 2015)

It's too short notice for this one, but hopefully I can make it next time


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2015)

[QUOTE="Impossible Girl, post: 13779701, member: 66485"<snip> hopefully I can make it next time [/QUOTE]
I hope so too.  Watch this thread - the next choice of book is generally posted after the end of the meeting.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2015)

Bugger, I've only read the first 30 pages or so this month 

Also what does subscribing to a thread actually get you? So you don't actually get alerts when people post? What is the point then?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 22, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> <snip>Also what does subscribing to a thread actually get you? So you don't actually get alerts when people post? What is the point then?


I do - check the settings of your alerts?  If you're watching the thread you should get an alert when it's posted on.  Not necessarily every time if there are a couple of replies close together, but enough to tell you to check the thread again.

About halfway through.


----------



## eme (Mar 22, 2015)

Almost finished it...


----------



## Ms T (Mar 24, 2015)

I am two thirds of the way through. Happy to host tomorrow, unless our flight is delayed.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah, I got an alert for Ms T's post but no one else's 

Anyway, am shattered as out last night and Sparrowcrisp has been teething, plus I've only read about 50 pages, so I'll be giving it a miss tonight. Am determined to not make this into several missed groups though, so shall try to make April's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

i thought reading the book was a positive handicap at book group meetings.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2015)

It's more the fact that I'll want to go to bed tonight at around 10pm which is the deciding factor


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> It's more the fact that I'll want to go to bed tonight at around 10pm which is the deciding factor


Fair enough, an early night once in a while can make the rest of the week a lot easier.  See you next time, I hope.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i thought reading the book was a positive handicap at book group meetings.


Have you been to this one?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Fair enough, an early night once in a while can make the rest of the week a lot easier.  See you next time, I hope.


Um, that's my normal bedtime atm


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Have you been to this one?


s london? yes


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> s london? yes


Not recently, you haven't.  OTOH the previous month's book isn't the entire point of turning up.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Um, that's my normal bedtime atm


Yes, but it's not as if you stay asleep, what with Sparrowcrisp.  Anyway, my excuse for relatively late nights is that there's no way on earth VP's awake before 11am at the moment.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2015)

Waiting for our plane now.  So who' actually coming to book group tonight? sleaterkinney zora eme Spark


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2015)

Was planning to, yeah.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Waiting for our plane now.  So who' actually coming to book group tonight? sleaterkinney zora eme Spark


i'm out, i haven't even bought a copy of the book 

but if you read something like the war of the end of the world or baudolino or the golem or memoirs of a gnostic dwarf then i might be tempted to join you next time


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> <snip> but if you read something like the war of the end of the world or baudolino or the golem or memoirs of a gnostic dwarf then i might be tempted to join you next time


You've said that before (including Dorian Grey) and didn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You've said that before (including Dorian Grey) and didn't.


i was tempted tho. i was tempted.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i was tempted tho. i was tempted.


You're old enough to know that tempted is nowhere near the same as doing.


----------



## Spark (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm afraid just juggling too many things at the moment and haven't had time to read and can't make this evening.  Hopefully I'll have a bit of time to read over easter and will make the next one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> You're old enough to know that tempted is nowhere near the same as doing.


at my age tempted is often as near as i get to doing


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> at my age tempted is often as near as i get to doing


At least half the pleasure is in the journey...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Spark said:


> I'm afraid just juggling too many things at the moment and haven't had time to read and can't make this evening.  <snip>


Better luck next time.


----------



## zora (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry about last minute drop-out, I was totally going to come, esp having read the book already, but things have come up both for work and at home that I need to sort out tonight. :/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 25, 2015)

I haven't finished the book either, about 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2015)

I've finished it. Really good choice for Book Group.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 25, 2015)

Also, am back in the 'hood. See you all later.


----------



## eme (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm in... And have finished the book!
What time tonight btw?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Nearly finished!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2015)

Annoyingly I have got to the stage of the book where the momentum has started and it would be easier for me to find the motivation to keep reading - round about the time we'll be moving on to the next one! 

Hope you get your stuff sorted zora and it's not too tricky xx


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Annoyingly I have got to the stage of the book where the momentum has started and it would be easier for me to find the motivation to keep reading - round about the time we'll be moving on to the next one!  <snip>


IMHO it'll be worth finishing this one, even if it means a struggle to get more than a short way into the next.


----------



## zora (Mar 25, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hope you get your stuff sorted zora and it's not too tricky xx



Thank you, I realised that was maybe more ominous sounding than it was. All good!

Was gutted to miss it though - I was just idly pondering book suggestions for next book (and had thought of a couple of cracking ones if I say so myself) on the bus this morning when it suddenly hit me that I couldn't actually come tonight.

Awaiting update on next month's choice with great suspense!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2015)

zora said:


> <snip> Awaiting update on next month's choice with great suspense!


Catch 22 by Joseph Heller


----------



## Spark (Mar 25, 2015)

Ooh, I tried and failed to read that about 15+ years ago.  Happy to give it another go.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Catch 22 by Joseph Heller


Well I've read that before, so if I can skim through it quickly I can go back to Stoner


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2015)

My main memory of reading Catch 22 is sitting on a cross country train, really "laughing like a drain", which people looked at me like "WTF lady?"


----------



## Ms T (Mar 26, 2015)

And the date of the next meeting is 30th April.


----------



## zora (Mar 26, 2015)

In the diary.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 27, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Catch 22 by Joseph Heller


 I've never read that and Buscador has a copy somewhere I think. 



Ms T said:


> And the date of the next meeting is 30th April.


 yes please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, I saw this and thought of you:
http://www.presentindicative.com/co...insist-on-talking-about-books-canvas-bag-6394


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 24, 2015)

Ms T said:


> And the date of the next meeting is 30th April.


Apologies, I'm sorry I wont be able to after all. 

I'd bought a charity shop copy of _Catch 22_ and tried reading it - but I hated it so much it was a struggle. After a few chapters I kept skipping ahead to see if it changed, but I found it got worse. I skipped ahead all the way to the end.  I was looking forward to dissing it with you all. 

Just realised I'm due to go to another literary sort of thing that night https://scriggler.com/scrigglerlive, some one I know will be reading their work there, there first live stand up so I want to show her my support.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2015)

Do we have a venue for this?


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Do we have a venue for this?


I can host if you want. 

I see the footie has been called off. 

Who's coming?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes - but I probably won't have finished the book.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2015)

Me neither.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2015)

I can host too, didn't finish the book but did enough to talk about.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 29, 2015)

As explained to some of you, I realised only after the date had been set that I'm in Birmingham all day. I am due home in time for Sparrowcrisp's bedtime so I could leave afterwards, but given I'd had poor sleep all week we'll have to see how my energy levels are doing.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> <snip> we'll have to see how my energy levels are doing.


Very sensible too - rest if you need it.


----------



## zora (Apr 29, 2015)

Caught out by work, too, again. Stocktake this time. (I do secretly love working stocktakes admittedly. ) 
In the very olden days, I could have joined you afterwards, at 2am. 

Do you all know about Moselle walk this Sat (in London forum)? I assumed SK and Ms T would be busy with football - please come along if you're free.


----------



## eme (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm coming - but haven't finished....


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2015)

zora said:


> <snip> Do you all know about Moselle walk this Sat (in London forum)? I assumed SK and Ms T would be busy with football - please come along if you're free.


Thanks for the reminder - I've found my boots!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok, so around at mine tmrw?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## eme (Apr 30, 2015)

Great, thx SK.. What time?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2015)

Say half seven ish?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 30, 2015)

As may have been predicable, got back just before baby's bedtime and she's just gone down, pretty knackered, afraid will have to pass this time. Shame as I would have liked to talk about Catch 22.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 1, 2015)

The next book is Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote, meeting on the 4th of June.


----------



## Ms T (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for hosting!


----------



## eme (May 1, 2015)

Yes, thanks - hungover today though


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 1, 2015)

Sorry I didn't make it, especially as it was on my street. Did anyone enjoy Catch 22?

At the Scriggler thing I went to someone used the open mic bit to read from his book 'Catch 23', the section he read out was describing some drug fuelled psychosis.


----------



## zora (May 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> The next book is Breakfast at Tiffany's by Truman Capote, meeting on the 4th of June.



I've read the book, a week in advance, which is a promising start I guess!


----------



## eme (May 28, 2015)

I read it too; it was in a book with other short stories which were interesting too...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2015)

OK, I have read the book, a while ago but recently enough to talk about it. But very unusually for me these days the 4th is sandwiched between two evenings out  Crispy has said yes to the babysitting but it will depend on energy levels, as I already had to cancel stuff last week. 

Basically we need another one round mine so I can go to bed at 10pm and leave you all to it.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2015)

I can host on Thursday.


----------



## zora (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Ms T. See you Thursday!


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

Anyone else?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

Greebo sleaterkinney eme Agent Sparrow


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 4, 2015)

Will pop over.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry, giving it a miss this time.  I haven't read the book, need a bit of time to recover from last week (and the start of this week), and VP's relapsed.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Take care of both of you. x


----------



## eme (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm in... thanks for hosting... half seven ok?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

Fine! I am making pizzette....


----------



## eme (Jun 4, 2015)

I have melon and goats cheese


----------



## zora (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll be over at 7.30pm as well. X Slurp, pizzette and melon and goats cheese. Will bring snacks and wine, too. 
Wishing you a restful evening Greebo.


----------



## zora (Jun 4, 2015)

Just finished reading Karen Joy Fowler's "We are all completely beside ourselves" which has totally blown my socks off. 

Will use tube journey to remind myself of "Breakfast"!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 4, 2015)

Gah, I have to work from home tonight  So afraid can't make it. Not doing as well at attending these this year as I had originally hoped.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Fine! I am making pizzette....


what's pizzette?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what's pizzette?


Small pizza.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Small pizza.


ta


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

It's rather nice in the garden still...


----------



## zora (Jun 4, 2015)

I had a fantastic evening, thank you so much for hosting, Ms T, and for the pizzette, worthy and then some of it's very own pop-up.  
Great spread,great company, book had been read by everyone - which might be a first, come to think of it? 

Next month's book is The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller, the date is Fri 10 July.


----------



## eme (Jun 22, 2015)

Finished it and taking it back to the library, so there's a copy in Brixton if you need it


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2015)

eme said:


> Finished it and taking it back to the library, so there's a copy in Brixton if you need it


So've I,


----------



## eme (Jul 6, 2015)

Are we meeting on Fri?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

eme said:


> Are we meeting on Fri?


Looks like it.  I hope so, anyway.


----------



## zora (Jul 6, 2015)

Me too! I'm very keen to discuss this most excellent choice.  I was thinking today to take it to the charity shop asap, not because it's not worth having, but to get it back into circulation and to more readers as quickly as possible. But I shall say no more for now. 
I'm working till 8.15 pm on Friday but will hurry to meet you afterwards!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

zora said:


> Me too! I'm very keen to discuss this most excellent choice.  <snip> I'm working till 8.15 pm on Friday but will hurry to meet you afterwards!


See you then, I hope.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 7, 2015)

I an host, we can go out in the garden if the weather behaves.


----------



## zora (Jul 7, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## eme (Jul 7, 2015)

Thx SK


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 9, 2015)

Can you pm me if you don't have my no. We probably won't be able to hear you if we're out the back.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 10, 2015)

There may be cake as I have lots of apricots I need to use.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> There may be cake as I have lots of apricots I need to use.


There may be a few cheese scones, as I need to practice for next weekend.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 11, 2015)

The next book is Fahrenheit 451(It will make you cry!) on the 7th of August.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 11, 2015)

I have the biggest insect bites known to man! God knows what's living in your garden, sk....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry, I've never been bitten out there, my blood must not be that appealing!.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 31, 2015)

Might not make the 7th at this rate - very peopled out.


----------



## eme (Aug 5, 2015)

Anyone else? Realised its the last HDIF at the Canterbury arms this Fri too, so could head along there after...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2015)

After a couple of days off, I'll probably get there after all.  Haven't reread the book yet, so I'll be talking mostly from memory.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 5, 2015)

I have read the book and was planning to make it - didn't say before as didn't want to say "yeah" and later say "no" like I did earlier in the year. Unfortunately though I'm now off work ill, so it will depend on whether I'm recovered in time. I am hopeful.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 5, 2015)

Agent Sparrow get well soon, whether you're well enough for Friday night or not.  Might be able to discuss it online if not?


----------



## zora (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep, I'm in. Still reading but should get it finished before Fri. 
Very possible I'll be up for HDIF afterwards, too, it's been a while.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 5, 2015)

I've finished the book, for once, and can host.


----------



## eme (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks M's T. Already read Fahrenheit, so have been reading Too loud a solitude (Bohumil Hrabel) as a sort of parallel book destruction kind of thing...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 6, 2015)

Not going to make this one...


----------



## Greebo (Aug 6, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Not going to make this one...


Hope you get to the next one.


----------



## zora (Aug 6, 2015)

^^^ Ditto. 

Looks like it'll be all girls then, unless hendo will be joining us? The Northerner (female) might be along, too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Unfortunately I have an ever constant headache as stage two of my cold, so am gutted but will have to pass this time. Best laid plans, eh?

Incidentally it didn't make me cry, but I wonder if that's anything to do with reading it on my kindle? I've will wondered before if it takes the emotion out of reading books.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> <snip> Incidentally it didn't make me cry, but I wonder if that's anything to do with reading it on my kindle? I've will wondered before if it takes the emotion out of reading books.


It might have been more to do with you having a bad cold etc ot the writer just not getting to you (not every writer does) - I've read things on a kindle (before one was nicked and the othe mislaid) which made me laugh etc.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 7, 2015)

Nah, I've noticed it before. Things that I'm sure would have made me sob or chuckle (or have done so if it's a re-read) don't hit me on the kindle. I can still be totally gripped though.


----------



## zora (Aug 7, 2015)

I read it on paper, in a beautiful edition no less and I'll admit it left me stone-cold sober. I kept thinking vaguely at the back of my mind "I wonder when the thing will happen that'll make me cry...oh, it's finished." I did however in the very same week well up when shouted at by a preacher at Brixton tube "Jesus loves you" and I was like "wow, that's so beautiful, man" - so I don't know what the hell is going on with my tearducts, but I know I can't blame Amazon for it.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2015)

zora said:


> I read it on paper, in a beautiful edition no less and I'll admit it left me stone-cold sober. I kept thinking vaguely at the back of my mind "I wonder when the thing will happen that'll make me cry...oh, it's finished." <snip> soI don't know what the hell is going on with my tearducts, but I know I can't blame Amazon for it.


I'll blame it on the author's voice and style; if those are compatible with the reader (eg they don't keep yanking you out of the story) they're far more likely to touch you.


----------



## zora (Aug 7, 2015)

On 322, be there in 10. X


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 7, 2015)

I read it on the kindle and it had me in bits. Maybe on the tube in the morning before work was not the time or place.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 7, 2015)

The next book is Elizabeth Is Missing by Emma Healey.

We will meet on September 25th.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 7, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> I read it on the kindle and it had me in bits. Maybe on the tube in the morning before work was not the time or place.



Interesting. I found it thought provoking but not moving, particularly.


----------



## eme (Aug 11, 2015)

Started reading EiM last night and it's made me feel all forgetful and confused already... #sosuggestible


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 10, 2015)

It's a difficult read, I take back my silly comment at the football.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 21, 2015)

Finished it!. I can host this week.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 21, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2015)

Won't make it this month, partly because I haven't read the book and partly because my right arm is killing me.  Probably won't get there in October either.  

Have a good Friday, and see you in November, I hope.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 25, 2015)

That's a shame Greebo, get well soon.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2015)

Usual time?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 25, 2015)

Will be interested to hear next months book as I need to up my reading so may endeavour to join


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2015)

Right, just got to read the last chapter. I'll be quick!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 25, 2015)

Half seven ish?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually I'm at home now so pop around whenever.


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2015)

There was a sudden dearth of 37 busses, eta shortly after 8pm


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 25, 2015)

Despite me making positive noises to Ms T about coming back into the fold, I've had a really horrible cold all week. Just relieved that it hasn't turned into tonsillitis now! But I still feel too poorly to join. I hadn't read the book anyway - did try to order the kindle one on Sunday but it didn't work so maybe prophetic. Like colacubes I will await next choice with interest.


----------



## zora (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm very excited about next month's book(s) - I'll just leave that plural s hanging there for additional suspense - but I'll leave it to Ms T who proposed it/them to announce them. 

We'll be meeting on Wed 21 Oct.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

*drum roll*

We have chosen two books this month. But they are both quite short. They are:

L'Etranger (The Outsider) by Albert Camus - the classic French Modernist novel about a French Algerian who kills an Arab for no apparent reason

and

The Meursault Investigation by Kamel Douad. A retelling of L'Etranger from an Algerian journalist


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2015)

Aini 56 said:


> OK, I have read the book, a while ago but recently enough to talk about it. But very unusually for me these days the 4th is sandwiched between two evenings out Crispy has said yes to the babysitting but it will depend on energy levels, as I already had to cancel stuff last week.


Have you got a new name?  It's two books - which one have you read?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Have you got a new name?  It's two books - which one have you read?


I posted that ages ago in regards to someone else and that's certainly not me reposting!!! How odd!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 26, 2015)

Just checked thread to confirm it was a post from here. Bloody hell, all my posts on here are me flaking out for one reason or another


----------



## Greebo (Sep 26, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> <snip> Bloody hell, all my posts on here are me flaking out for one reason or another


That's life with a small child and work.  Don't worry about it, those times happened because life got in the way, not because you were disorganised etc.   You can't plan in advance when your daughter's going to be poorly etc.  Maybe consider doing some of the discussion online if/when you have time and energy to read the book?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2015)

Some sort of spam thing—I've deleted the post.


----------



## eme (Oct 19, 2015)

I won't be able to get there til later on Weds, but deffo coming along...


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2015)

Right, better crack on with Meursault 2.0!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 23, 2015)

Good discussion, despite my cock-up over the date.  And glad to rediscover my undergraduate copy of L'Etranger, complete with notes and underlining!

Christmas Book Group (can't believe it's that time already) has been provisionally set for 2nd December, but may move to 13th December depending on eme.  As is traditional, it will be a "bring a dish" extravaganza at Ms T Towers.  The book is The Importance of Being Earnest by Oscar Wilde - his second appearance this year.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2015)

Still not actually my post! 

Edit: spam post now using my words deleted which makes the above line  look a bit odd


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 24, 2015)

I do really want to read TIOBE but after a year of only going about twice don't want to he cheeky and gate crash the Christmas shindig


----------



## Ms T (Oct 24, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I do really want to read TIOBE but after a year of only going about twice don't want to he cheeky and gate crash the Christmas shindig


It's fine! Come!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 24, 2015)

i might too. i may bring my famous veggie chilli.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 2, 2015)

So it turns out that we could do Sunday 13th. Do we want to change to then for Xmas book group? I'm thinking late lunch...

eme zora sleaterkinney Greebo Agent Sparrow


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 2, 2015)

That would work ok for me. Better probably as I'll have more energy in the afternoon/early evening.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 2, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> That would work ok for me. Better probably as I'll have more energy in the afternoon/early evening.


That's likely to work better for me too.


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

I feel like a shy girl at a disco but am going to do it anyway.. Can a person maybe join in just by asking , like this ?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 3, 2015)

bimble said:


> I feel like a shy girl at a disco but am going to do it anyway.. Can a person maybe join in just by asking , like this ?


Of course!  

BTW you'll need to PM Ms T for December (or whoever hosts the one for the month you want to show up) if you don't know the address.


----------



## zora (Nov 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> So it turns out that we could do Sunday 13th. Do we want to change to then for Xmas book group? I'm thinking late lunch...
> 
> eme zora sleaterkinney Greebo Agent Sparrow



Yes please.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2015)

Let's officially change to Sunday 13th then.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 10, 2015)

Do you want me to make that trifle again? 

Will be a sader experience not being able to drink the sherry whilst I make it


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Do you want me to make that trifle again?
> 
> Will be a sader experience not being able to drink the sherry whilst I make it


Seems like a plan.  Shall we allocate dishes?

Me - main
sleaterkinney - cheese?
Agent Sparrow - trifle
eme - veggie main?
zora - ??
Greebo - ??


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Seems like a plan.  Shall we allocate dishes?
> <snip>
> Greebo - ??


Happy to bring one of the sides - any suggestions?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 10, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Happy to bring one of the sides - any suggestions?


I haven't even thought about what to cook yet.  I will get back to you.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I haven't even thought about what to cook yet.  I will get back to you.


Fair enough.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 19, 2015)

Ms T I've had a couple of ideas for the sides - both of them would be veggie friendly, acceptable to meat eaters, and survive the journey to you.  Will PM you with the details.


----------



## eme (Nov 26, 2015)

Should have an oven on Monday so am good to do this 



Ms T said:


> Seems like a plan.  Shall we allocate dishes?
> 
> Me - main
> sleaterkinney - cheese?
> ...


----------



## bimble (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm just a bit scared of Pickman and his veggie chilli.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> I'm just a bit scared of Pickman and his veggie chilli.


No need - he tends to emulate Godot.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> I'm just a bit scared of Pickman and his veggie chilli.


If you are coming, bimble, you need to bring a dish or Christmas crackers or something tba.  This is just a Christmas thing.  Normally it's just nibbles or whatever you fancy.


----------



## bimble (Nov 26, 2015)

Think I'll demur until new year (not because of the fact that I can't cook though honest) .. Is the next book agreed already?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> Think I'll demur until new year (not because of the fact that I can't cook though honest) .. Is the next book agreed already?


That gets voted on at the meeting.


----------



## zora (Dec 3, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Seems like a plan.  Shall we allocate dishes?
> 
> Me - main
> sleaterkinney - cheese?
> ...



I guess I'll bring a starter of sorts. Shall put my elvish thinking hat on!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 3, 2015)

Can someone bring Xmas crackers?


----------



## eme (Dec 7, 2015)

is it only me who is veggie? We still have no gas so thinking of alternative....


----------



## Ms T (Dec 7, 2015)

eme said:


> is it only me who is veggie? We still have no gas so thinking of alternative....


I think so. You could bring a posh veggie pie if you want and I'll heat it up. And Xmas crackers!


----------



## zora (Dec 9, 2015)

What time are we starting on Sunday?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2015)

2pm please.  Are you bringing nibbles zora?


----------



## eme (Dec 10, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think so. You could bring a posh veggie pie if you want and I'll heat it up. And Xmas crackers!


Thanks - will bring crackers too x


----------



## zora (Dec 11, 2015)

2pm is great! Will bring things to have as starter and nibbles. 

Don't forget your Secret Santa books!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 11, 2015)

sleaterkinney could I please out in a request for at least one cheese I can eat?  ie something hard and pasteurised.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> sleaterkinney could I please out in a request for at least one cheese I can eat?  ie something hard and pasteurised.


Yes, sure. I have also got the usual ones.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks muchly 

So stage one of trifle made, just needs to set so I can add the whipped cream tomorrow morning. 

Slight anxiety there is not enough sponge and too much sherry


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2015)

Can there be too much sherry?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2015)

Trifle is trifle - and it'll still be eaten and enjoyed.


----------



## zora (Dec 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> 2pm please.



Is that 2pm as in "2pm for 3pm?"
Sorry guys I'm running a fair bit late due to miscalculating Sunday travel times from rural Essex...


----------



## Greebo (Dec 13, 2015)

zora said:


> Is that 2pm as in "2pm for 3pm?"
> Sorry guys I'm running a fair bit late due to miscalculating Sunday travel times from rural Essex...


These things happen - just get there when you can.  

Says the person who isn't dressed yet.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

I am getting a taxi because of the trifle and sodding uber is 1.9 times the price and other taxi companies are bloody 20 minute wait.  Anyway, will be with you asap.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Well that was a lot of fun. Good end to 2015 book group. Thanks Ms T as always for hospitality and the fantastic main course, and for everyone else for their contributions and fab company 

We didn't set a date for Jan, did we?


----------



## eme (Dec 13, 2015)

That was fun  Date for next one 21 Jan; book is Just Kids x


----------



## zora (Dec 14, 2015)

That was great! Thank you so much for hosting, Ms T, and everyone for delicious treats and crackers and company!
A worthy celebration of a great book group year (and of wintervalmas, course).


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello and happy new year!
Would it be possible to join your book group? I live in Brixton and like reading.......
Let me know how I go about signing up
Thanks


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Hello and happy new year!
> Would it be possible to join your book group? I live in Brixton and like reading.......


Yes it would.  Basically you turn up with a snack and a drink and (preferably) having read the book, plus maybe an idea for the next book.  Those who turn up  get to vote on the next book to read - up to one nomination each.  Starting time is generally around 7-7.30pm.  Who gets to host it is generally decided nearer the time - if you don't know where that person lives, you'll need to PM them for the address as it's not made publicly viewable.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Greebo

Thanks for replying - that's great, I'd better get thinking about new books then!
Just going to order the one for Jan and will keep an eye out for the host nearer the time....

Looking forward to meeting the rest of the Book Group and reading lots of new books


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy New Year, book groupers.  And welcome, sparkybird.

I didn't realise that my work schedule was changing in January and now I can't make the 21st.  I also find that in the second half of Jan I don't have any days off in the latter part of the week. I am of course happy to sit January out if it's too late/difficult to change the date but was wondering how people felt about a Sunday afternoon meet on 24 or 31 Jan. I can provide lunch!

Greebo 
eme
zora sleaterkinney Agent Sparrow


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2016)

Really enjoying Just Kids btw.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 6, 2016)

A Sunday would be okay for me.  Roughly a fifth into the book.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2016)

I've finished it, it's a really good book. I should be able to make those, I can host as well.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 6, 2016)

24th may be a possible but 31st would definitely be fine. Also gives me longer to read the book. I haven't started yet


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks Ms T for the welcome! My book just arrived today - looking forward to starting it
Sundays are good for me, although I can't do the 31 Jan, but 24 is fine. 
If I can come, I'd like to bring a cake - let me know if anyone has any 'can't eats' and I'll aim to accommodate

Looking forward it it


----------



## zora (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry guys I can't do either of those Sundays (apart from a tiny slim chance that I might be able to join late afternoon/early evening on the 24th) but please go ahead with a Sunday date this month - I'm not sure I would have been able to make the 21st either.

Happy new bookgroup year to members old and new!


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello everyone.
Did a date/venue get set? I'm about 1/3 in and enjoying the book


----------



## Ms T (Jan 22, 2016)

I can still make this Sunday if everyone else can?


----------



## Greebo (Jan 22, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I can still make this Sunday if everyone else can?


Yes - BTW what time?


----------



## eme (Jan 22, 2016)

Me too, although messed up reading the book... Waited too long and book not back at library til Feb!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think I can make this Sunday on reflection - would have always been a stretch this week. But I haven't read the book yet so please do go ahead without me this week if it's good for people


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 23, 2016)

I think it's unlikely I can make it now unless it's in the evening
eme you can have my copy if you want to read it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2016)

Shall we do the 31st if more people can make it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2016)

I can still do next Sun if I'm not having a baby!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm happy to do 31st or postpone until Feb.


----------



## eme (Jan 23, 2016)

Maybe Feb is better - can do 3 / 4 / 5


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 23, 2016)

Could do those dates too, but preferably not in a location that is too far away to get to. Or far enough to justify a taxi I suppose. 

Or I could host? Though I would recommend that there be a back up option just in case I have to drop out last minute for the obvious reason.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 23, 2016)

I can't do 31 Jan, sorry  and am away those dates in Feb, but don't re-organise on my account!

With enough notice, I'll defo come to the next one


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2016)

31st Jan or early Feb would be better for me too (just about coming out of a migraine and it's taking ages to clear).


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2016)

Shall we set a date then? My shifts have just changed again  but are now sorted I think. 

How are people sorted for the 4th or 5th of Feb?

Sorry sparkybird we're not normally this useless!

zora eme Greebo sleaterkinney Agent Sparrow


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Shall we set a date then? My shifts have just changed again  but are now sorted I think.
> 
> How are people sorted for the 4th or 5th of Feb? <snip>


I'd  be okay for both of those - I think.  bimble?


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey - don't worry, trying to get a consensus on dates is like herding cats !
I'm away those dates, sorry, could do anything apart from Monday 8th, the following week though


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 31, 2016)

I can't do the 4th but the 5th is ok.


----------



## bimble (Jan 31, 2016)

Greebo said:


> I'd  be okay for both of those - I think.  bimble?


thank you for thinking of me! bought the kindle version and haven't read a word of it yet 
next time around i suppose, again.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 31, 2016)

bimble said:


> thank you for thinking of me! bought the kindle version and haven't read a word of it yet
> next time around i suppose, again.


Just keep watching the thread.  BTW the book's quite a quick read, if you have the time and energy.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 31, 2016)

I could theoretically do either of those dates but will have to be a maybe, purely dependent on how I feel on the day as I'll be almost 39 weeks by that point.


----------



## eme (Jan 31, 2016)

4th or 5th both good..


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 31, 2016)

eme Did you get hold of the book? You're welcome to take mine if you want - PM me and I'll send the address - I'm off Brixton Hill


----------



## zora (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry guys I can't make it this time round. Between work and my course of study and my translation project I'm feeling a bit overextended atm. :/ Hopefully next month. x


----------



## Ms T (Feb 2, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Hey - don't worry, trying to get a consensus on dates is like herding cats !
> I'm away those dates, sorry, could do anything apart from Monday 8th, the following week though


I can do Friday 12th that week.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 2, 2016)

12th good for me


----------



## Ms T (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone else? 
eme sleaterkinney Greebo Agent Sparrow (I realise you may have popped by then!)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 3, 2016)

It's the day before my due date so I am not even pretending that I will be up for anything by then! But as I am going to be flakey from now on anyway do please go ahead. 

But it does occur to me that this is the same date as that party in Belushi's memory, so not sure if that will cause clashes for some people?


----------



## eme (Feb 3, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> eme Did you get hold of the book? You're welcome to take mine if you want - PM me and I'll send the address - I'm off Brixton Hill


Thanks, but have it now


----------



## eme (Feb 3, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> 12th good for me


Me too...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2016)

12th Feb isn't good for me - ATOS that morning means I may or may not be fit company.  But I'm happy for the rest of you to hold the bookgroup that evening.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 10, 2016)

Are we all Ok for this Friday?


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup - looking forward to it!


----------



## eme (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup - was gutted when I finished the book... More art, more NYC! Am looking forward to M train coming out in PB in the summer...


----------



## Ms T (Feb 10, 2016)

eme said:


> Yup - was gutted when I finished the book... More art, more NYC! Am looking forward to M train coming out in PB in the summer...


I've got a copy you can borrow. My friend works for Bloomsbury. 

I am hoping to make it. Have had flu since Sat but starting to feel a bit better and will no longer be contagious by then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 11, 2016)

Cool, see you all tomorrow half sevenish. If you don't have my address pm me.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2016)

The next book is The Loney by Andrew Michael Hurley.

The next meeting is on Thursday 17th March - St Patrick's Day.


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2016)

Ms T said:


> The next book is The Loney by Andrew Michael Hurley.
> 
> The next meeting is on Thursday 17th March - St Patrick's Day.



Such up to dateness! (paperback version's not even out until April?)


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> Such up to dateness! (paperback version's not even out until April?)



Sorry - didn't realise. The hardback appears to be the same price as a standard paperback though. I suggested it because my other half loved it so much.


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2016)

No worries.. it sounds really good, I'll get the kindle version and I look forward to it.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 13, 2016)

sleaterkinney thanks for hosting last night, I've never seen so much cheese!
 Great to meet the members. Good discussion about the book, which lead into lots of other discussions, including who's Mum used your dad's old underpants as dusters..... ( not sure how we got there!)
Looking forward to the next book


----------



## eme (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks SK, and good to meet you Sparkybird... Just found out the Mapplethorpe connection closer than I thought... O la la...
Looking forward to M Train too - ta, Ms T x


----------



## Ms T (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello book groupers. I hope you're all enjoying The Loney.

I'm hosting on Thursday.  PM me if you need my address.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 14, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Hello book groupers. I hope you're all enjoying The Loney.<snip>


Enjoyed it and finished it.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Enjoyed it and finished it.


I've nearly finished and am liking it too.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 15, 2016)

sparkybird 
bimble eme sleaterkinney zora 

A reminder book group is on Thursday.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello! Thanks for the reminder. I'm having a last minute hol at the moment, back really late on Thursday, so won't be able to come, sorry.
There is also the small matter that I have not yet read the book!
Let me know next date and book
Have a good evening


----------



## Greebo (Mar 15, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> <snip> There is also the small matter that I have not yet read the book!
> Let me know next date and book
> Have a good evening


Enjoy your holiday - there'll be other times.  

_Reading the book is not compulsory and, as far as I know, never really has been._


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry about this, I won't be there tonight.

Last night was pretty bad for VP and I and we've spent most of the day needing to drowse.  Have a great evening.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2016)

Next book is Spring Snow by Yukio Mishima.

Date is Thursday 28th April.


----------



## eme (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for hosting Ms T!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry to have missed it - and I'll be away again in April - but I'll check back in for the May one.

How did The Loney score?? (without spoilers please!)


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry to have missed it - and I'll be away again in April - but I'll check back in for the May one.
> 
> How did The Loney score?? (without spoilers please!)


It doesn't end in the way you might expect at all.


----------



## zora (Mar 21, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Next book is Spring Snow by Yukio Mishima.
> 
> Date is Thursday 28th April.



Cautiously optimistic I might be able to make this one.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2016)

zora said:


> Cautiously optimistic I might be able to make this one.


*checks calendar* 2 days after VP's nearest hospital appointment - I might make it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm going to miss this one, going to Bognor Regis.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 26, 2016)

Can anyone make it? I can host if required.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Can anyone make it? I can host if required.


Not sure at this stage.


----------



## zora (Apr 27, 2016)

I can join at 9pm, if we are meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 27, 2016)

At the moment it doesn't look like there are enough of us. eme sparkybird ?


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2016)

I can meet up...


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2016)

The glamour 

(In reply to SK..)


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2016)

Greebo?


----------



## eme (Apr 28, 2016)

If it's just you and me (and zora later) shall we postpone til next week?


----------



## zora (Apr 28, 2016)

I could do next week Thurs as well, I think. x


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2016)

Next Thurs also good for me.

sleaterkinney Greebo


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2016)

Probably not.  

Just take it as read that for the next few months I probably won't be able to get there - life's got a tiny bit full on.


----------



## zora (Apr 28, 2016)

This is probably a good time for me to confess that I haven't read the book yet! 
I was going to read it over the last couple of days, but when the meeting started looking a bit shakey, I thought I might well get more time...otherwise I'll have to power read on my lunch break today.

Plus, what Greebo said about life being a bit full on at the moment still applies to me as well I'm afraid. Really wanted/want to catch up with you all though, cos I miss you, and book group.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2016)

I can do next Thurs. Probably won't finish the book.

Hope life becomes less full on zora and Greebo .


----------



## Ms T (Apr 28, 2016)

Let's say next Thursday then. Am finding the book quite hard going.


----------



## zora (Apr 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Am finding the book quite hard going.



Oh dear.  But yeah, let's do cheese and wine next Thursday!


----------



## Greebo (Apr 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Let's say next Thursday then. Am finding the book quite hard going.


So did I until roughly chapter 22, it gets easier after that, or have I got Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2016)

Finished!   I suspect that the author stopped writing it for quite a time and then came back to it as the later bit isn't quite in the same style.


----------



## sparkybird (May 1, 2016)

Hi everyone
Sorry for slow response, I'm away in the middle of nowhere and Internet is hard to come by. Count me out as I'm not back till mid May. I'll check back for the next book/date
Have a good evening
SB


----------



## zora (May 4, 2016)

Gutted, my friends, but not gonna be able to make it tomorrow. It was firmly in my diary but I'm feeling all run down after wretched tooth infection that now seems to be sitting on my tonsils also.    Boo.


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2016)

zora said:


> Gutted, my friends, but not gonna be able to make it tomorrow. It was firmly in my diary but I'm feeling all run down after wretched tooth infection that now seems to be sitting on my tonsils also.    Boo.


Oh no!    You're doing the right thing in trying to look after yourself, but get well soon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear that zora . Are we going ahead with it tmrw?. I can host.


----------



## Ms T (May 4, 2016)

I'm game, but there'll only be three of us max.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2016)

eme ?


----------



## eme (May 5, 2016)

Yep I'm in...


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2016)

Cool, see you later.


----------



## eme (May 5, 2016)

What time?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2016)

Around 7/7:30?


----------



## eme (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Ms T (May 6, 2016)

Lovely evening.

The next book is Oranges Are Not the Only Fruit by Jeanette Winterson.

Due to various holidays, we are not meeting until the end of June. Wednesday 29th to be precise.


----------



## eme (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeanette Winterson doing a talk at the British Library if anyone fancies it... 5.45 on Sat Shakespeare Re-imagined: Jeanette Winterson on the Gap of Time


----------



## Ms T (Jun 27, 2016)

So who's in on Wednesday? I can host.


----------



## eme (Jun 27, 2016)

Me pls; finished the book and went to see the talk at the British Library  #swot


----------



## Greebo (Jun 27, 2016)

Ms T said:


> So who's in on Wednesday? I can host.


_This Wednesday?_ 

Sorry, no - it's been one of those months - again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 27, 2016)

I should finish the book then.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 28, 2016)

eme said:


> Me pls; finished the book and went to see the talk at the British Library  #swot




I've nearly finished the book.

zora


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't make it, but could be good: The Caine Prize night of African Writing | Lambeth Council


----------



## eme (Jun 29, 2016)

half 7 ok?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## eme (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks for that.. hic!


----------



## eme (Jul 1, 2016)

Feel like maybe we should be reading this now... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Testament-Youth-Penguin-Classics-Brittain/dp/0143039237


----------



## Greebo (Jul 1, 2016)

eme said:


> Feel like maybe we should be reading this now... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Testament-Youth-Penguin-Classics-Brittain/dp/0143039237


Good idea.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 12, 2016)

Did we decide on a date?. The book is the time machine by HG Wells


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Did we decide on a date?. The book is the time machine by HG Wells


If you did, it was posted in invisible pixels.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2016)

Date is Thursday 28th July.


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/14/nyregion/strand-quiz.html - only got 23 / 50 though... no job there for me...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2016)

17


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2016)

Can you make it on the 28th B? Book is The Time Machine... it's little  x


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope, not this month.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 26, 2016)

Are we all up for this Thursday?. Might have it outside if the weather is good.


----------



## eme (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep, and finished it...


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2016)

Aagh!  I need to start it.... Thursday is good for me.  Are we chez sleaterkinney then?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 26, 2016)

I started it yesterday, I can host - unless someone else wants to?.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't mind.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2016)

Finished it but am unlikely to be there - VP has a PIP appeal tribunal on Friday.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 28, 2016)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 29, 2016)

Next month's book is The Vegetarian by Han Kang, an everyday South Korean tale of sadism, brutality and er, wanting to become a tree.  We will meet on* 1 September*.

We have also decided there will be a book group outing in October. To celebrate Shakespeare's birthday, and Glenda Jackson's return to the stage after many years as an MP, we've bought tickets for King Lear at the Old Vic on* 26 October*. There are some (but not many) left if anyone fancies joining us. It's £30 but you can get a restricted view ticket for £12. 

Greebo zora Agent Sparrow


----------



## Ms T (Aug 30, 2016)

I've nearly finished the book and can't wait to see what everyone thinks!

I can host. Usual time.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 31, 2016)

sleaterkinney 
Greebo eme zora


----------



## eme (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll be there but not til 8ish

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm away.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry, can't make it and haven't read the book - maybe next month.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 31, 2016)

dp


----------



## eme (Aug 31, 2016)

Shall we postpone to following Thursday?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zora (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll be popping round to Ms T's for about 9pm anyway on bookgroup-unrelated business. Will have read some of the book just in case!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2016)

eme said:


> Shall we postpone to following Thursday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I'm away then.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2016)

Happy to postpone though. I really want to talk about this book!


----------



## eme (Sep 1, 2016)

When's a good date for you? Sk?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eme (Sep 1, 2016)

Otherwise I'll be there tonight, just prob 8 / half 8... Finished the book too 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms T (Sep 1, 2016)

I can do 22 September, 7,13,14 October.

Why don't you come round anyway, Eme. Will be nice to see you and zora's coming at 9.


----------



## eme (Sep 5, 2016)

Suggestion for a book next time we meet: Resolution Way by Carl Neville. Resolution Way

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 19, 2016)

What's happening then?


----------



## eme (Oct 7, 2016)

Next thing I have in my diary is the 26th for king Lear...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 4, 2016)

Are we setting a date for this month?.


----------



## eme (Nov 6, 2016)

think the next one may well me the x**s one...


----------



## eme (Nov 10, 2016)

Ms T what dates can you do, seeing as you're the one prob with most erratic schedule?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2016)

How about Sunday 11th December?  I feel like we should have a festive book group in Greebo's honour.


----------



## eme (Nov 16, 2016)

Good with me 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zora (Nov 17, 2016)

Ms T said:


> How about Sunday 11th December?  I feel like we should have a festive book group in Greebo's honour.



I was thinking the same!
That Sunday is very unlikely to work for me (I'll be either at my course or at work)- but I'll be at work most weekend days anyway...
We'll get our xmas rotas soon, then I'll know more. X


----------



## Ms T (Nov 19, 2016)

zora said:


> I was thinking the same!
> That Sunday is very unlikely to work for me (I'll be either at my course or at work)- but I'll be at work most weekend days anyway...
> We'll get our xmas rotas soon, then I'll know more. X


There aren't that many weekdays in December to choose from. Can you put some dates up asap?


----------



## zora (Nov 19, 2016)

Will do   - although when 'asap' will be is anyone's guess when it comes to announcing rotas where I work...If they leave it too late,you might have to go ahead without me. 
Pls cross fingers that I can at least do either bookgroup or Khan's!x


----------



## Ms T (Nov 22, 2016)

Ok people. In light of Greebo's passing, we really need to do this. 

Fuck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 23, 2016)

If it is on Sunday 11th I may well join you 

I'm still no quicker at reading, and won't have read the book obviously, but am slowly finding/making the time to read again.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 23, 2016)

We haven't got as far as choosing a book! Do come.


----------



## zora (Nov 23, 2016)

Were you thinking of a daytime or evening thing on the 11th, Lesley? If evening - or at least extending into the evening - I will come along, although it might be as late as 8pm. 

I like how we are doing away with that pesky pretense of reading a book at all. 
xx


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2016)

zora said:


> Were you thinking of a daytime or evening thing on the 11th, Lesley? If evening - or at least extending into the evening - I will come along, although it might be as late as 8pm.
> 
> I like how we are doing away with that pesky pretense of reading a book at all.
> xx


We could do evening if that suits people. 

eme sleaterkinney Agent Sparrow Spark Biddlybee Crispy


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2016)

Evening is fine by me.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Yes the baby is now finally giving me evening passes and the 11th works for me  I was thinking I wanted to be with book group people again to have a kind of booky goodbye to Greebo


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Crispy has urban curry this year so assume would be fine with me going to this?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2016)

'''Tis only fair! 

In terms of books, I was wondering if we should do sojourner's poetry book as it was a favourite of Ann's?


----------



## zora (Nov 25, 2016)

^^^ This, so much! 
I don't follow the poetry for the day thread, but someone said what a great contributor to that thread she was, so I was also thinking to do some of her favourite poetry.

If that happens to be sojourner's writing - all the better!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 27, 2016)

So is the book going to be sojourner's? In which case what is the book's title/her real name? Should this be shared via PM to keep her on board confidentiality?

I'm up for a poetry book. I haven't really read poetry since A-level probably because of worries that I won't really appreciate/analyse it sufficiently  so would be good to have an push to read some again.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 27, 2016)

There's a thread about it so I don't think it's confidential. 

It's called Kaleidoscope by Laura Taylor. One of us should PM her to get copies directly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 28, 2016)

I can do evening of 11th and that's a book I've just read


----------



## Ms T (Nov 28, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> I can do evening of 11th and that's a book I've just read



Excellent!  Can I borrow it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2016)

Of course, could drop it off on Friday?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 29, 2016)

Biddlybee said:


> Of course, could drop it off on Friday?



I'm away my lovely.  Could you post it through the letter box?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 29, 2016)

Of course I can


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2016)

So what are people making/bringing for festive book group this year? Are we doing the usual "bring a dish"?

I was thinking:

zora - starter
Me - main
eme - veggie main
sleaterkinney - cheese
Biddlybee - cake or other dessert
Agent Sparrow - Xmas crackers

But feel free to change all this!


----------



## zora (Nov 30, 2016)

Sounds good to me, Ms T.

I am going to buy a book from sojourner. If anyone else wants one, please let me know today or tomorrow. Only problem is, at this stage you'do probably only get it on bookgroup evening itself, so might not be the most helpful.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2016)

Mine came pretty quickly.

More than happy to do cake. No allergies in the group are there?

Edit: I do have some christmas crackers already, and only need 3 for christmas day  

Could bring them and some frangipane mince pies?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2016)

zora said:


> Sounds good to me, Ms T.
> 
> I am going to buy a book from sojourner. If anyone else wants one, please let me know today or tomorrow. Only problem is, at this stage you'do probably only get it on bookgroup evening itself, so might not be the most helpful.


Could you get one for me please zora?

Happy to source crackers Ms T, but only issue is that my visit might be a bit too much of a flying one due to the baby to manage a proper dinner. I will of course try my best!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 30, 2016)

Cross posted with you AS - I can bring crackers, and dessert


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Could you get one for me please zora?
> 
> Happy to source crackers Ms T, but only issue is that my visit might be a bit too much of a flying one due to the baby to manage a proper dinner. I will of course try my best!


Would it suit you pair up with zora on starter/nibbles?


----------



## eme (Nov 30, 2016)

Is the veggie main basically just for me? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 30, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Would it suit you pair up with zora on starter/nibbles?


Of course


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2016)

eme said:


> Is the veggie main basically just for me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes! You could do a side dish too if you want?


----------



## zora (Nov 30, 2016)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Could you get one for me please zora?



Will do!  Any more for any more? eme sleaterkinney


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 1, 2016)

Yes, me too.


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2016)

Okay, I have ordered copies for the three of us from soj.  Might even have time for a Brixton drop-off before bookgroup; I'll let you know when I have received them, and we can see.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any contact info for Spark?


----------



## zora (Dec 9, 2016)

Are we doing a bookgroup Secret Santa, as per tradition?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2016)

So, what time is this on?.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2016)

7.30ish.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 11, 2016)

Right, sending Crispy over now to drop my food contribution off Ms T and expect me around 8:15 if the gods of bedtime align.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2016)

Fun night. Thanks everyone for coming and bringing nice things. And a special mention to E for coming as an elf.  

Our next book is Americanah by Chimamanda Ngozie Adichie.  I have two dates to suggest- 19 or 29 January.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 12, 2016)

29th Jan my first choice but looks like I can do either.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks so much for your hospitality Ms T as always. Delicious food, and everyone was lovely company


----------



## eme (Dec 12, 2016)

Lovely to see everyone: all the emotions, all at once! A great bit of festivus  Thanks for hosting Ms T - much appreciated x

Can do either of those dates, but think B was keen to do Sundays, so will lean to the 29th too


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you ever had any Skype joiners before? Would this be something you'd be open to? You could of course share my cheese and wine but I'm not sure my arm is long enough


----------



## eme (Dec 12, 2016)

Nope, but we could try!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2016)

Biddlybee zora sleaterkinney


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 12, 2016)

I can't do either of those dates, I will be away on holiday but please go ahead without me.


----------



## zora (Dec 12, 2016)

That was a great evening indeed. So festive, fun, warming and bitter-sweet all at once. I felt properly nourished in body, heart and mind. 

Thanks to everyone for excellent contributions of food and conversation, and extra big thanks of course to our amazing hostess! 

29th Jan sounds good, (19th I probably can't make), I'll pencil it in. X


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 12, 2016)

eme said:


> Nope, but we could try!



I'd really like that ❤


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks Ms T, for letting an old timer join in  it was a really lovely evening. I'd vote 29 Jan.


----------



## eme (Dec 13, 2016)

Btw Ms T did I leave a grey scarf at yours?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2016)

eme said:


> Btw Ms T did I leave a grey scarf at yours?


You did!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 13, 2016)

Great, let's do 29th then. To celebrate a New Book Group year, I shall host and make raclette.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm finding no time to read at all... I think I've managed 10 pages so far


----------



## Ms T (Jan 16, 2017)

I've almost finished, unusually. Can't wait to talk about it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 16, 2017)

I think I'm about 60% through it according to my kindle. First book group book I've read on my kindle! Not being able to refer back easily has been quite annoying in remembering who some of the more minor characters are. 

Also very much looking forward to discussing it!


----------



## eme (Jan 16, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm finding no time to read at all... I think I've managed 10 pages so far


Those 10 pages are good though, eh?

Am really enjoying it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2017)

They are yes, but work is so busy I have no time to read, I'm not even taking lunch breaks. 

Not sure I want to discuss it before finishing it 

Bookgroup fail


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 27, 2017)

Just finished it  And also ripped through We Should All Be Feminists based on a TED talk she did.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 28, 2017)

zora Are you coming on Sunday?


----------



## zora (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes! I'll be there! Also in all likelihood our very own Northener.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm thinking of asking the mods to change the thread title year to 2017 or just "south London book group" so it won't need to be updated again. Any preferences?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 29, 2017)

Fantastic evening as always, many thanks to Ms T for her fabulous hospitality and for introducing me to the cheese grilling ski chalet thing.  And rousing discussion about Americanah, which I think we all agreed was a gripping and thought provoking read.

Next book is The Years of Rice and Salt by Kim Stanley Robinson. Unfortunately out of print but amazon had a few used copies available in the UK - we might rinse them a bit depending on how many people start to read it! Next book group meeting is *Thursday 2nd March* round mine so Crispy can join in again given this is one of his favourite authors.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2017)

So this is approaching. Still happy to host, who needs my address (again)? 

I reckon an 8pm start will be fine with children's bedtimes. You'll probably be let in by Crispy. However if anyone doesn't want to risk being let in and then fending for themselves for about 15 minutes I'd suggest arriving just that little bit later.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 27, 2017)

Not 100% sure I'm going to make it, but please could I have your address Agent Sparrow.


----------



## zora (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking forward to it! Haven't quite finished the book, but really enjoyed the 500 pages I've devoured so far!


----------



## eme (Mar 1, 2017)

Not sure I'll make it either... Will confirm tomorrow, but can u pm me address pls sparrow? Ta

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 2, 2017)

zora said:


> Looking forward to it! Haven't quite finished the book, but really enjoyed the 500 pages I've devoured so far!


Impressive! I only managed shy of 300 pages - forgot how much detail there is! I'm reading the summary of wiki now to remind myself of the later plot themes


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 3, 2017)

Lovely seeing everyone yesterday, and welcome again to HideousHog 

Next book is SS-GB by Len Deighton...

...which I have just discovered is also a brand new TV series currently being shown! Would be nice if it's still on iPlayer by the time I've finished reading it.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for hosting, Agent Sparrow.

The date of the next meeting is Wednesday 12th March.

eme


----------



## eme (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks Ms T - I can't make it, but will keep an eye on the thread for the next one

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zora (Mar 7, 2017)

That was fun! Great turnout, great spread, not the most lively discussion ever, but still plenty of satisfying book talk - thank you for hosting, Agent Sparrow. 

eme and anyone else reading who might want to come, next meeting will be Wed 12 *April not March, if that changes things. Sorry don't mean to shout but didn't manage to turn the bolding off after typing April. *


----------



## Ms T (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes, 12 April, obviously.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2017)

Are we all still on for this?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 10, 2017)

As far as I know?. I am hosting I think.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 10, 2017)

Excellent.  

eme zora Agent Sparrow


----------



## zora (Apr 11, 2017)

I am not going to make it tomorrow, I'm afraid. A bit too much on this week, and have not read the book - am still finishing The Years of Rice and Salt!
If we don't reach critical mass for tomorrow, I'd be up for a reschedule, or if you do meet, I very much hope to be there again in May. X


----------



## HideousHog (Apr 11, 2017)

I can make it tomorrow, and am fairly likely to have read the book by then.
Equally happy to delay.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 11, 2017)

Have read it and was looking forward to meeting tomorrow, but likewise wouldn't be too disappointed if we rescheduled as still in shell shock a bit from returning to work.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2017)

I've read it. Personally, I think we should meet.


----------



## eme (Apr 12, 2017)

Ah damn, can't make as at a gig... Sorry 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 12, 2017)

For me tonight is the start of the easter weekend so would be nice to do something social  So there's four of us? zora do you know if E is going or is aware? (I will text to ask too).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 12, 2017)

Would be good to have a confirmed decision by lunchtime as that's when I'll be picking up nibble contributions.


----------



## zora (Apr 12, 2017)

4 people certainly sounds like critical mass - if I'd known AS and HideousHog  (I like your name!) could make it, I would not have introduced this element of doubt at all. 
Agent Sparrow - do drop E a text to remind her.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2017)

i think we should go ahead as long as sleaterkinney is happy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah, I think we should keep momentum up etc. If you need my address can you pm me?.  Also, the doorbell isn't working so knock.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 12, 2017)

Well I've bought nibbles anyway so if we don't meet I'll be having a picnic dinner 

Edit: cross post with sk


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2017)

Great book group tonight. Thanks for hosting, sk, and welcome to our newest member, A.

Next month's book is The Essex Serpent by Sarah Perry.

We'll meet on May 18th, which happens to be Agent Sparrow's birthday.


----------



## zora (Apr 13, 2017)

Glad you had a good time last night! And yay for an AS birthday bookgroup in May. Looking forward.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 13, 2017)

Tagging eme for info.


----------



## zora (May 3, 2017)

Just making a start on the Serpent.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 14, 2017)

Am 89% through according to my kindle. If there's a load of book synopses and other post story pages at the back I think I'll _just_ about manage it. 

So where are we meeting this Thursday? I think I vaguely said I could host because it's my birthday and that would mean Crispy could join (he hasn't read it though) and am still willing to, but I have realized this means I'll have to tidy both on my birthday and the day afterwards so if anyone else would like to host, that's cool too!


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2017)

I can and it would suit me as I have to get up early the next day.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 15, 2017)

I'm going to bring a cake btw


----------



## Ms T (May 15, 2017)

I will make an effort to provide superior birthday snacks.  It's a day off for me so there may be actual cooking. 

PM me if you don't have my address.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 8, 2017)

The bookgroup book just won the Bailey's prize! 

I have ripped through it already


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Just realised the thread wasn't updated!

Book The Power by Naomi Alderman. Next meeting Wed 21st June, location tbc I think.


----------



## eme (Jun 9, 2017)

It's a really good book - a bit slow to get into at first, but now storming along and really want to talk about it!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms T (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm sorry to be missing it but will read it on my holibobs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh, I'm unintentionally reading last month's book, and this one is now on my list 

Still *kind of* in book group


----------



## campanula (Jun 11, 2017)

The Essex Serpent - picked it up thinking it was some sort of naturalist thing...but it appears to be about luurve in the olden days. Was 50 or so pages in and  is now collecting dust under the bed...so does it pick up a gear or is it endless waffling about dour widow and maid...and baffling and largely non-existent child?? Is this the book you are referring to Eme? Talk to me about it's stormingness as I am beginning to feel a tad ashamed about the increasing pile of unread books.


----------



## eme (Jun 11, 2017)

No, I meant The Power, but also keep going with Essex Serpent - it gets better!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 19, 2017)

I can host, are we still on for wednesday?


----------



## zora (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm in for Wednesday.


----------



## HideousHog (Jun 19, 2017)

Great! Yes, I'm in.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 20, 2017)

Cool, we can sit outside.


----------



## eme (Jun 20, 2017)

Great, thanks SK


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2017)

Only just remembered about this now. Will be there but my snacks will be crap.


----------



## eme (Jun 21, 2017)

Will be there half 7 / 8


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks all for coming, Next book is Frankenstein on the 3rd of August, location TBC.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 22, 2017)

I've nearly finished The Power. Sorry to miss book group - loads to discuss!


----------



## HideousHog (Jun 27, 2017)

I've discovered that there are two or three quite different editions of Frankenstein.
I'm reading the original 1818 version, which seems to be the generally-critically-approved option.
FRANKENSTEIN or The Modern Prometheus (Uncensored 1818 Edition - Wisehouse Classics) eBook: Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 1, 2017)

We still meeting on Thursday? Anyone up for hosting?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 1, 2017)

I can host.


----------



## HideousHog (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm up for Thursday!
I'm overdue to host, but can't do it this time (in-laws visiting).


----------



## zora (Aug 3, 2017)

I can come as well, see you tonight chez Ms T's then?


----------



## eme (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm going to skip tonight cos not feeling great x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 3, 2017)

Who has finished the book? I am only 70% through and whilst I think I know how it ends through what I've picked up from pop culture, if everyone has finished I'm going to look up the synopses on wiki.


----------



## HideousHog (Aug 3, 2017)

I will have finished it. I'm confidently expecting that they'll all live happily ever after.


----------



## zora (Aug 3, 2017)

I've made a decent dent in it, despite leaving it very last minute, but 70% sounds like what I'll get up to unless I get my proper skimming skates on...

Feel better soon, eme! X


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

sleaterkinney are you coming?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm halfway through.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

But I have made cake!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2017)

Ms T said:


> sleaterkinney are you coming?


Yes, just back from holiday but will pop over.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 3, 2017)

Ms T said:


> But I have made cake!


I will eat everything.


----------



## zora (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone for a lovely evening (esp to our host!) - great discussion, great company, great food, no major punch ups!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes fab evening, thanks very much Ms T for hosting with cake and lovely to see everyone. 

I feel we should up our squabbling game tbf...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm reading the new book already btw


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> I will eat everything.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

Who knew that the token healthy dish (aka crack salad) would be such a hit and that turmeric would taste so good in a cake!

The next book is Hangover Square by Patrick Hamilton.  We meet on September 14th.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I'm reading the new book already btw


Swot!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2017)

I feel we have failed somehow having never had a stand-up row about the finer points of Jane Eyre. Too busy getting pissed!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 8, 2017)

Can we talk dates for the outing?. I think we will struggle to get tickets.


----------



## HideousHog (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks like it's sold out?


----------



## HideousHog (Aug 15, 2017)

I vote for something a bit cheerier next time. 
Or at least, not so relentlessly miserable.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm on a reading roll - storming through novels during the holidays.  Might see if I can cram one more in before we go back to school and come to book group again!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2017)

I've accidentally bought it in French FFS!  

I have actually been trying to read more in French but I'll not manage it in a month I don't think.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 29, 2017)

Actually, tickets are becoming a bit more available for the outing - what would be a good date?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 30, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Actually, tickets are becoming a bit more available for the outing - what would be a good date?


What was the show again?  And when does it run to?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 30, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What was the show again?  And when does it run to?


Cat on a hot tin roof.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Who was interested again? Maybe I should start a pm to all at last book group and any other members interested in seeing a play.

Present last time were me, you, zora, Ms T, HideousHog and your missus. Anyone I've missed?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Booking until 7th Oct. I wouldn't be able to do next week or between 28th Sept to 2nd Oct but otherwise flexible.


----------



## HideousHog (Sep 1, 2017)

Week of 2nd October is good for me.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 11, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Sorry for radio silence about the theatre.  Shall we discuss on Thursday?

Also does anyone mind if I host again?  I have a ton of food to use up before we go on holiday on Friday!


----------



## eme (Sep 11, 2017)

Up for the theatre and for coming to you ms T, thanks!


----------



## HideousHog (Sep 11, 2017)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## zora (Sep 12, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I have a ton of food to use up before we go on holiday on Friday!



Sounds amazing!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 12, 2017)

Sounds great Ms T! If you've got food to use up what contributions from others would be best to complement?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 12, 2017)

It will be mezze type stuff I think so flatbread/crisps/cheese maybe.


----------



## eme (Sep 14, 2017)

That was a barrel of laughs! Just finished it, heading over now...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2017)

Watching to see what you're going to read next.  I had a bit of a disaster with this book - I have 2 copies finally in 2 different languages but haven't read much tbh.

I'll try again next month.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I may officially have "a head"


----------



## Ms T (Sep 15, 2017)

Me too!

The next book is Jane Eyre. Meeting on 20th October.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm bloody loving Jane Eyre as an adult. Can't wait to discuss it.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2017)

Does anyone fancy seeing the National's production of Jane Eyre? It's on for another few weeks?


----------



## eme (Oct 1, 2017)

I saw the flier for that when I was down there and wasn't really convinced - said 'it's not often you find JE funny, but....'


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 1, 2017)

Sounds good.


----------



## zora (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh, Mr Rochester just got his first mention! 
I have to say, the story of HideousHog's bookgroup demise is adding a lot of frisson to the read.


----------



## HideousHog (Oct 18, 2017)

Jane Eyre, my place, this Friday.
PM me if you need the address!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 19, 2017)

Let's hope Book Group survives the dreaded Jane Eyre!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2017)

I think we can all breathe a sigh of relieve that Book group remains intact despite the allegedly emotive subject of Jane’s leaving! Thank you very much HideousHog for hosting 

The (from my perspective, unexpected!) book for next month is the brand spanking new La Belle Sauvage: The Book of Dust Volume One (Book of Dust Series) by Philip Pullman. Next meeting is Monday 20th November.

FYI the hardback copy from Book Depository and Amazon is half price and therefore same price as kindle version.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 21, 2017)

Oh, and Crispy has expressed some interest in reading this one so hope it’s ok if we host?


----------



## eme (Oct 22, 2017)

Just got a copy, but in case you haven't already, it's being serialised on R4: BBC Radio 4 - Drama, The Book of Dust


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Not that I am condoning such practices  but I also understand that there is a free torrent out there. 

6% in; I do wonder whether those who haven’t read the original trilogy might benefit from reading a fairly detailed synopsis of them before starting.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 26, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oh, and Crispy has expressed some interest in reading this one so hope it’s ok if we host?


That's fine.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 13, 2017)

Just sat down to start reading in earnest (I’m just over half way through) and remembered my first born took my kindle to the beginning and completely lost my place


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 19, 2017)

This is tomorrow! 

Unfortunately we rather spontaneously started redoing our kitchen floor today and our lounge is full of kitchen crap. sleaterkinney has therefore very kindly offered to host in the circumstances. I’ll be very happy to host in the new year (when you can all gaze in wonder upon our new kitchen floor).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Nov 21, 2017)

Lovely seeing everyone yesterday and thanks again sleaterkinney for short notice hosting.

Next book is the short and seasonal The Snow Queen by Hans Christian Anderson, with next meet being the 21st Dec.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello bookclubbers! Festive book group is fast approaching and i’m Planning food so can I check that everyone is coming and that you’re bringing The following:

HideousHog - starter/nibbles
eme - tbc. maybe join forces with HideousHog?
sleaterkinney + A - cheese and biscuits
Agent Sparrow  - dessert
zora + alsoknownas - Baileys and Xmas crackers

Everyone - wine! And a secret Santa book.


----------



## zora (Dec 6, 2017)

Affirmative!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Yep! I have a new pudding plan in mind and a day of leave beforehand, but if it all goes horribly wrong there's always M&S as a backup. 

How easy is it to make meringue?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2017)

Pretty easy! Especially if you have an electric whisk. You can make it in advance and if it goes wrong there’s always Eton mess!


----------



## zora (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, pretty easy with electric whisk. One thing I would say is to follow the instructions for the meringue quite carefully, e. g. adding the sugar gradually and not over-whisking. If you whisk past the "stiff peaks, glossy shine, hold-bowl-upside - down-above- your-head" - stage , it will go all liquidy again.

Sounds intriguing.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 11, 2017)

I do feel a bit fraudulent sneaking along for the Xmas special having not put in the long hard slog through the less celebratory months. But I've heard there's already been precedence set , so I don't feel too bad!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 11, 2017)

Every month's a party at book group.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 13, 2017)

alsoknownas, my first book group was the Christmas special. My book suggestions got picked and, well after that I had to come back! 

In hindsight I wonder if it was a set up


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 17, 2017)

I can teaser-reveal that the Bailey's has a slight twist to it this year. Controversial I know, but we both feel that the group will approve.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2017)

Not this one - I don't like Bailey's!


----------



## zora (Dec 17, 2017)

You weren't to know this, alsoknownas,   but the Bailey's is a very new xmas bookgroup tradition, as recently established as last year, single-handedly and -mindedly by a certain E. 
I for one am very much looking forward to the Bailey's surprise, and I am sure so will E.!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2017)

Last year it wasn't even Bailey's!  It was Amarula I think - given to me by another urbanite.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, I can only inform that there were queues around the block at their London flagship store for this 'special edition' issue.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 18, 2017)

There’s a Baileys flagship store?!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 20, 2017)

If it’s salted caramel baileys  I will vote for your books for the whole next year!

I’m afraid I did not manage to make a pudding. So I bought a pudding from M&S. Then I dropped a pudding  Thankfully after inspecting a pudding it seems completely ok. 

[edit] I do still have to get it home whilst corralling two small children though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 20, 2017)

Ms T when is kick off tomorrow? I may actually be on time this year!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 20, 2017)

Also how many people are coming? If it’s more than 10 I need to get more pudding!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 20, 2017)

7.30 and 10 max!


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 21, 2017)

Agent Sparrow said:


> If it’s salted caramel baileys  I will vote for your books for the whole next year!


Not salted caramel I'm afraid, but similarly festive!
Well, not exactly a flagship store, but a bar where you can 'design your own' Bailey's concoctions with hot chocolate and cream and toppings, etc.  It all got a bit out of hand.  (I actually shamelessly queue jumped, it was getting so ridiculous)


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 22, 2017)

Very much enjoyed my initiation.  Thanks to everyone who attended.  Very good ratio of book chat, food, booze, and general merriment I thought!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 22, 2017)

So what was the Baileys? What was the pudding? And what is the new book?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for coming everyone.

The next book is Hillbilly Elegy by JD Vance.

Next meeting is Friday 26th January.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 22, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> So what was the Baileys? What was the pudding? And what is the new book?


Jaffa Cake Bombe.
Pumpkin spice Baileys


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> So what was the Baileys? What was the pudding? And what is the new book?


The important questions 

Fab evening all, and especial thanks to wonderful hostess Ms T


----------



## zora (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!
Bookgroup Christmas as ever highlight of the season for me, so much feasting and fun. 
Thanks all for the great evening, and thanks a million Ms T for another amazing Christmas at your house. Xx


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2018)

Happy New Year everyone!

It turns out I got my shifts a bit wrong and the 26th January is tricky for me.    How do people feel about Thursday 25th instead?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2018)

Fine by us, that's Burns night!.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 10, 2018)

Date change:  January book group will now be THURSDAY 25th JANUARY.

Venue tbc.

Thanks all.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Just to say, I haven't hosted in a while and that would be a good day for me to do so. But also happy for someone else to host if they would like to.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 18, 2018)

Sorry I'm going to have to retract the above - Crispy found out today he's got a very early start the next day. I'll try for the time after this!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2018)

I can host if needed?.


----------



## zora (Jan 22, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> I can host if needed?.



Sounds good!


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2018)

Ugh, you guys, I have just crawled into bed after work feeling poorly sick.  Some sort of grim cold. I have got a day off from work tomorrow so can recover a bit but going out in evening probably ill advised. :/


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh boo zora. Very much dislike  Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## zora (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you dear Agent Sparrow for the well wishes! For now, I feel worse rather than better, so I'll be a no show I'm afraid, but at least it's not the dreaded actual flu.
I did have to giggle when I told alsoknownas I was having to cancel, and he said "Shame - I was hoping you'd represent us".  Which I thought was a bit rich given that I'd been representing for 15 years! To which he tried to one-up-man me with his impeccable (100%) book reading record since he joined.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2018)

Boo! Get well soon. xx


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2018)

I've read about 1/3 of this book.  Gah!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Are you coming gaijingirl?!?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2018)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Are you coming gaijingirl?!?



If I had been more organised I would have done.  Annoying because I'm enjoying this book.  I wish I'd been able to start reading it sooner.  I had it in my head that this was happening tomorrow and I can't make tomorrow.  I'll try for the next one.  One day I will succeed!  Although now of course I'll be out of sync with you guys still!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2018)

Annoying that so many couldn’t come tonight as interesting discussion although book was severely flawed!

Next month is a sci-fi classic from the recent deceased Ursula Le Guin - The Left Hand of Darkness.

Meeting on 8 March.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 26, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I've read about 1/3 of this book.  Gah!


Otherwise known as 'the good third' .


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 26, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Otherwise known as 'the good third' .



oh really?...


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2018)

I actually found the last third the most engaging!


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 26, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> oh really?...


Don't let me put you off. We've already had a discussion about premature opinion sharing. I just couldn't resist .


Ms T said:


> I actually found the last third the most engaging!


It has picked up again I must admit (just finishing) .


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 28, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Otherwise known as 'the good third' .


There was a good third?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 29, 2018)

Agent Sparrow said:


> There was a good third?


I actually did enjoy his tales of mountain folk's wild and proud behaviour. He obviously loves his family very much, despite their obvious flaws, and I found that quite warming. A shorter book or essay on just this stuff would have been much more palatable for me.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2018)

Is anyone desperate to host this Thursday?  I can if needed.


----------



## HideousHog (Mar 6, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Is anyone desperate to host this Thursday?  I can if needed.



Me! Anna is busily reading the book, and is almost certain to join us.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 6, 2018)

Great!


----------



## zora (Mar 9, 2018)

Top notch bookgroup - company, food, book discussion, attendance - had a great evening, thanks all! 

Next bookgroup will be Sat 7 April, the book is Reservoir 13 by Jon McGregor.


----------



## zora (Apr 3, 2018)

The book sure is compelling! Was worried I might not be able to read it before Saturday, but am 200 pages in having started yesterday!


----------



## HideousHog (Apr 4, 2018)

It's prompted me to re-read Middlemarch.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 4, 2018)

At the moment it reminds me a bit of The Lovely Bones.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 8, 2018)

Next book is The City and the City by China Miéville. Also currently being shown as a BBC dramatisation. 

Next book group will be on Thursday 24th May, I think venue tbc.


----------



## HideousHog (May 30, 2018)

Next up is The Good Terrorist by Doris Lessing.

Thursday 12th July.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 25, 2018)

Next bookgroup is 8th Aug, chez moi. 

The book is Home Fire by Kamila Shamsie


----------



## zora (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you for the update, looking forward to it.


----------

